# Salzkammergut - Bad Goisern, wer ist dabei??



## Trailhunterer (10. Juli 2009)

Wieder auf ein neues.

Der nächste Marathon der Ritchey-Challenge steht am 18.07. an.

Wer unter den üblichen Verdächtigen ist denn dort anwesend und bestreitet einen Kurs.

Vielleicht klappt ja dieses mal ein Treffen vor Ort, wenn möglich vor dem Startschuss.

best regards

trailhunterer


----------



## mar1kus (10. Juli 2009)

Man dieses Jahr leider nicht, dafür evtl Grand Raid 
Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß und besseres Wetter wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (11. Juli 2009)

scheint ja so, als ob ich alleine an der startlinie stehe


----------



## scotty33 (11. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Wieder auf ein neues.
> 
> Der nächste Marathon der Ritchey-Challenge steht am 18.07. an.
> 
> ...



Moin, 
ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen gehöre, aber ich bin auch dabei. 
Oh weh, 5 Uhr in der Früh schon an der Startlinie stehen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Augustiner1328 (11. Juli 2009)

bin erst wieder im Stubai an der Linie.....weil des tirol ist näher....


----------



## lotus1990 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, ich fahr aber nur die Strecke mit ca. 1000hm.


----------



## jjules (11. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr die über knapp 1500hm. Bin schon echt gespannt; ist mein erstes Rennen über so ne Strecke... geht wohl ums heil durchkommen.
Bei 1500 Fahrern allein auf dieser Runde!!!


----------



## Bautiger (11. Juli 2009)

hallo

bin auch mit von der partie,wie immer auf der extremen 

@scott33 dann sieht man sich ja evtl. um 5.00 an der startlinie


----------



## scotty33 (11. Juli 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin auch mit von der partie,wie immer auf der extremen
> 
> @scott33 dann sieht man sich ja evtl. um 5.00 an der startlinie



oh ja, wenn wir nicht verschlafen


----------



## zoli325 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo, fahre das erste mal auch mit und zwar die 114 km Strecke, bin echt mal gespannt wie der Marathon dort ist!! Wünsche allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin auch mit von der partie,wie immer auf der extremen
> 
> @scott33 dann sieht man sich ja evtl. um 5.00 an der startlinie



@Bautiger
bist du die extreme schon öfter gefahren und wie hast
du dich diesmal darauf vorbereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (12. Juli 2009)

hallo

@scotty33  das wie immer auf der extremen bezog sich auf die generelle streckenwahl bei marathons meinerseits = immer die lange 

wobei das hier ja noch extremer ist,und für mich das erste mal.
vorbereitung= viel biken ,1 x die woche schwimmen , unterstützend übungen zum kräftigen der rücken und nackenmuskulatur.


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2009)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @scotty33  das wie immer auf der extremen bezog sich auf die generelle streckenwahl bei marathons meinerseits = immer die lange
> 
> ...



ah so also wie bei mir, immer lang und dieses ding halt mehr als lang. 

dann wolle wa mal schauen, dass wir es schaffen. evtl. sieht man sich am start, ist ja ein klein wenig übersichtlicher als bei den anderen blöcken.

gruß stefan


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2009)

@Bautiger

Einen Teamie lässt man nie alleine starten. Werde auch da sein und bin außerdem durch die Teamkleidung leicht zu erkennen. Vielleicht oder eher wahrscheinlich sieht man sich.


----------



## Bautiger (12. Juli 2009)

hallo

@boulder alles klar dann sieht man sich am samstag FRÜH am start 
das wär dann der 2 te gemeinsame Start und der erste im gleichen Block


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2009)

na dann werd ich mal nach eurer bekleidung ausschau halten, wird ja denk ich nicht so schwer sein. 
dann kommt gut hin und dann bis zum start.

gruß stefan


----------



## jjules (13. Juli 2009)

Suche noch nen Mitfahrer bzw. Mitfahrerin für Samstag.
Am liebsten noch über die gleiche Strecke.. die 1500hm... dann ist das Timing gleich. Fahr auch gern selbst wo mit wenn noch ein Platz frei ist.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juli 2009)

scotty33 schrieb:


> na dann werd ich mal nach eurer bekleidung ausschau halten, wird ja denk ich nicht so schwer sein.
> dann kommt gut hin und dann bis zum start.
> 
> gruß stefan



Falls es zu dunkel ist, die Trikots zu erkennen : vielleicht kann man ja die Startnr. lesen. Das IDRT fährt mit Nr. A307 und A308.


----------



## the.mtb.biker (14. Juli 2009)

This will me my first partecipation in Salzkammergut Trophy, in the 115km. track.

I'm searching for weather forecast... and it probably won't be sunny... maybe rain from friday night to saturday 1 P.M....

So... which type of tyres are better to use? there will be mud? On my bike I've got Michelin XCR... is to prefer mounting Panaracer Muddy 1.8?!?!?

Please.. help me!!!! I come from Venice to do the Salz... and I hope to finish it... FAILURE IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!


----------



## scotty33 (14. Juli 2009)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Falls es zu dunkel ist, die Trikots zu erkennen : vielleicht kann man ja die Startnr. lesen. Das IDRT fährt mit Nr. A307 und A308.



oh gut, dann werd ich da nach ausschau halten. ich habe die nummer A317, evtl. seht ihr mich ja vorher.


gruß stefan


----------



## Trailhunterer (14. Juli 2009)

und ein ganzkörperkondom nicht vergessen, bei den sommerlichen prognosen


----------



## scotty33 (14. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> und ein ganzkörperkondom nicht vergessen, bei den sommerlichen prognosen



hab noch nicht geschaut, was sagt denn das wetterradar?

stefan


----------



## Dani_Ela (14. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich fahre auch zum ersten Mal in Bad Goisern mit... und hab noch ein Anliegen an alle, die auch bei der Salzkammergut Trophy mitfahren!

Gibt es hier paar Leute, die in noch keinem SLOW MOTION TEAM sind?

Beim Slow Motion Team gewinnt das Team, welches in der Summe der Fahrzeit am längsten unterwegs war. D.h. je mehr Mitglieder ein Team hat, desto höher die Chancen. Es gibt super Preise für alle Teilnehmer des Siegerteams, aber auch für hintere Plätze gibt es gute Preise!

Falls Ihr Euch das nicht entgehen lassen wollt meldet Euch doch noch nachträglich an. Das "EBM Beat Mad East Team" (Nr. 30) würde sich über Verstärkung freuen!
Also wer sich anmelden mag und in diesem Team an der längsten Fahrzeit arbeiten will ist herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Einfach über die Kennung / Anmeldedaten auf der Website noch nachträglich die Slow Motion Nr. *30* eintragen!

Hier noch der Link zur Motivation:
http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/slow-motion-pid188

Gruß
Dani


----------



## Laubnstoa racer (14. Juli 2009)

Servus,

bin auch dabei allerdings auf der 1500 Hm Strecke. Bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren, könnt ihr mir sagen wie sie ist (Trails, Schiebestrecke usw.)?
Wär super wenn ihr mir dazu etwas sagen könnt. Überlege nämlich ob ich mit dem 80 mm Fully (11,1 kg ) oder dem Hardtail (9,9 kg) ebenfalls 80 mm antreten soll. 
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank 

Markus


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juli 2009)

hardtail sollte reichen, hoffentlich tut sich an der wetterprognose noch was.. extremstrecke bei mistwetter und niedrigen temperaturen wird kein spass.


----------



## maystefa (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich steh um 05:00 und am Start und mich beschäftigt die Wetterprognose bzw. die Vorbereitung dazu: ca. 13° Celsius in Goisern bedeutet ca. 5° auf den Bergen. Dazu ergiebiger Regen. Zugegeben, das ist der worst case, aber einstellen sollte man sich darauf. 

Habt Ihr Tipps für diese Bedingungen? Ich fahre dann mit Vaseline auf den Knien, damit die nicht zu kalt werden (hab da sonst immer Probleme bei Kälte). Dazu eine leichte Regenjacke. Evtl kurze Regenhose im Camelbak-Rucksack. Reifen mit mehr Profil sind schon drauf (NN), dazu neue Bremsbeläge (sind ruckzuck durch bei schlechtem Wetter).

Vielleicht können wir ja kurzfristig einige Tipps sammeln, die für den ein oder anderen hilfreich sind.

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Anfahrt und bis Samstag!
Stefan


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. Juli 2009)

die füsse nicht vergessen.
goretex socken oder besser sealskins wären hier eine gute ansage.
neopren-anzug wäre wahrscheinlich das optimum.

ein prosit auf jeden, der bei den wettervoraussagen überhaupt an den start geht und dann vielleicht noch die a-srecke bewältigen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (16. Juli 2009)

Naja, vorgestern wurden auf wetter.at 16° und starke Regenfälle vorausgesagt. Bin gerade nochmal auf die Seite und wir sind bei 21° und Regenschauern. Wartet bis übermorgen und wir haben 25° mit Sonnenschein glaub ich natürlich selbst nicht, aber es wird vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm wie befürchtet. Immerhin soll es erst ab Samstag regnen.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2009)

die wetterprognose kann einen als extremstreckler schon etwas entmutigen, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ich steh auf jeden fall am start. dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## phreak007 (16. Juli 2009)

Bad Goisern hat doch eigentlich immer eine Schlechtwettergarantie 

Wollte eigentlich auch zum zweiten Mal auf der Extremstrecke starten. Habs aber abgeblasen, nachdem ich diese Woche von einer endlich auskurierten Kehlkopfentzündung direkt in eine Nasennebenhölenenzündung geschlittert bin  Was man sich nicht so alles bei der Freundin einfangen kann...

Hab auch mein Zimmer abgesagt. Also falls wer Interesse hat, stelle ich den Kontakt her.


----------



## CannondaleChris (16. Juli 2009)

an alle die schon mal dort gefahren sind.
Wird das ne richtige Schlammsuhle, oder geht (ist relativ) es, da das Wasser gut abfliessen kann. Oder wird es so wie auf dem Trailer? Das zieht einem ja extra noch den saft aus den Knochen.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2009)

kann nur für 2006 (heiss und trocken), 2007 (heiss und matschig) und 2008 (wechsel aus regen und sonne und matschig) sprechen. ich überlege den einsatz von schutzblechen dieses jahr.


----------



## CannondaleChris (16. Juli 2009)

das wär vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee...


----------



## enforce (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da ich kurzfristig auf Dienstreise bin, kann ich leider dieses Jahr nicht starten. Wenn jemand einen Starttplatz benötigt, bitte kurze pn an mich.

Gruß Falk


----------



## phreak007 (16. Juli 2009)

Die Strecke besteht weit überwiegend aus Forstautobahn. Es gibt alllerdings auch ein paar wenige Schlammabschnitte, die einen dann so richtig einsauen können.

Kraftmäßig ist der Schlamm also kein Problem, da eher kurz. Motivationstechnisch ist es dafür eher problematisch, wenn man nach nem kleinen Schlammabschnitt noch 10 h mit völlig durchnässter und verdreckter Hose fahren muss.


----------



## kupfermark (19. Juli 2009)

War krass, oder? Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so gefroren hab. Nach 8 Stunden und knapp 90km im Dauerregen kam bei der Verpflegung L in Pernek die erlösende Nachricht, daß das Rennen abgebrochen wurde. 

Zum Glück gabs bei uns keine größere Stürze oder sonstige Ausfälle. Einen technischen Defekt hätte ich mit abgefrorenen Fingern auf keinen Fall beheben können. Schalten und Bremsen war schwer genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (19. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> War krass, oder? Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so gefroren hab. Nach 8 Stunden und knapp 90km im Dauerregen kam bei der Verpflegung L in Pernek die erlösende Nachricht, daß das Rennen abgebrochen wurde.
> 
> Zum Glück gabs bei uns keine größere Stürze oder sonstige Ausfälle. Einen technischen Defekt hätte ich mit abgefrorenen Fingern auf keinen Fall beheben können. Schalten und Bremsen war schwer genug.



War echt krass. Auch auf der C-Strecke... du warst auf der B nehm ich an? Auf C gings wettertechnisch gerade noch so... Finger waren trotzdem der wunde Punkt. Musste mehrere Pausen machen um wieder bremsen zu können..Ausfälle gabs schon einige. Meine Leute haben zugeschaut und mussten einem zitterndem Biker den Rucksack vom Rücken nehmen und ihn zum Auto bringen und aufsperren. Der konnte den Knopf einfach nicht mehr drücken und hatte seine Hände in Plastiktüten verpackt... ich weiß aber nicht auf welcher Strecke der unterwegs war.


----------



## kupfermark (19. Juli 2009)

Nö, war die A-Strecke. Morgens wars aber noch gar nicht so kalt auf dem Raschberg, erst gegen später. Um halb 12 rum waren wir dann auf der Tauernkreuzung, da hatte es dann 4 Grad.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2009)

meine fingerkuppen zeigen immer noch erfrierungserscheinungen... aber schön war´s trotzdem, wenns nicht so kalt gewesen wäre. ich freu mich auf die bilder.

also dann nächstes jahr wieder die extremdistanz. bei hoffentlich besserem wetter, wobei, es kann ja nur besser werden...


----------



## andolino (19. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch auf der C Strecke und mir gings eigentlich erstaunlich gut (ich war gut eingepackt - Regenjacke, Regenhose, Handschuhe, Ärmlinge)

habe gerade auf youtube dieses kurze Video von der Abfahrt nach der Skipiste am Sandling gefunden. ...war schon krass, aber dadurch auch wieder einzigartig. Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei! ;-)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CzxDpE97v8"]YouTube - MOV02597[/ame]


----------



## Trailhunterer (19. Juli 2009)

Wieviel KM wurden denn gefahren, bei dem Sauwetter.
Allen, die trotz des miesen wetters gestartet sind, einen riesen respekt


----------



## Illuminus (19. Juli 2009)

A 132km,  B (gewertet 33km) viele sind bis zum Salzberg gefahren km 56 / 60, C & D normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godshavedaqueen (20. Juli 2009)

Das Rennen war geil! Die Verpflegung, die Umsorgung....hammer. Es war der Wahnsinn, wie gut die Betreuer sich kurzfristig auf das Wetter einstellen konnten. 

Es ist zwar echt schade, dass das Rennen abgebrochen wurde, aber es war sehr verständlich, wenn von 545 Mann 444 Fahrer schon bei km 132 ausfallen...


----------



## blacksmith (21. Juli 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> War krass, oder? Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so gefroren hab. Nach 8 Stunden und knapp 90km im Dauerregen kam bei der Verpflegung L in Pernek die erlösende Nachricht, daß das Rennen abgebrochen wurde.


Ich habe noch nie zuvor so gefroren: die Hände und Füße waren taub und im rechten Oberschenkel hatte ich einen Krampf. Bin auch bei "L" raus aber schon eher, so gegen 11:50 Uhr. Die Feuerwehrleute in einer Schule haben dann gesagt, es ist vorbei wegen Schnee auf der Roßalm.

Am Tag danach bin ich mit einem Kumpel die Schleife übern Salzberg und Roßalm nachgefahren, die Wirtin in der Alm meinte, auf dem Paß waren 20 cm Schnee und direkt an ihrer Hütte, etwa 200 Hm tiefer noch knapp zehn. Zur Überraschung war die Forststraße nach Gosau einen Tag später schon wieder repariert.


----------



## NoBody24h (21. Juli 2009)

bilder gibt es hier !!

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/magazin/107684-salzkammergut-trophy-2009-fotos

gruß
tom


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Juli 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> A 132km,  B (gewertet 33km) viele sind bis zum Salzberg gefahren km 56 / 60, C & D normal.



Tja blöd gelaufen:
Diejenigendachten, das Rennen endet oben am Salzberg. So wurde es gesagt. Ist halt dann blöd wenn bei 33km gewertet wird.


----------

